
Show HN: Image to Text OCR menu bar app for macOS – simple drag image to get txt - busymom0
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/image-text-ocr-scanner/id1495787023?ls=1&mt=12
======
busymom0
OP Developer here! I have made this app free till Jan 31st so HN crowd can try
it out.

This is my first macOS app (I have past iOS and Android experience). I often
needed to get tons of text from images and memes and the current offerings
were too complex for such a simple task. A lot of the offerings also needed
the image to be sent to third party servers.

My app is very simple and 100% private - all processing is done using built in
macOS libraries and no data is ever sent to any server for processing.
Everything happens on device.

Simply drag any image into the menu bar icon and it will open the text in a
text editor. It can also show the EXIF data of the image. There is a setting
to enable "fast" mode which is useful if your image isn't using fancy fonts
and has good lighting.

Please feel free to ask me any questions & provide feedback if you have!

~~~
lowdose
Hi, I normally use Google Keep for this. Is the latest macOS really required
for your app?

~~~
busymom0
Yes, the vision library which does the OCR work only comes with the latest
MacOS unfortunately.

